# Christmas morning breakfast casserole



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Not a fish thing, but ---- this allows the cook to spend more time with family, by the tree, opening gifts or whatever..you prepare it the nite before -- Christmas Eve -- & just pop it in the oven in the morning

4-6 slices white bread, (crusts removed & discarded), cubed
8-12 eggs
2 c. milk (for richer, half & half -- for dieters, skim)
1 tsp. dry mustard
1/2 lb. grated cheese of choice -- cheddar or monterey jack is good
1 lb. bulk sausage or bacon, or ham -- whatever your choice, crumble it, or slice it or cube it before adding to casserole

Line a 3 qt. greased casserole with bread cubes.
Cook meat of choice, drain fat. Spread cooked meat over bread cubes.
Sprinkle cheese over meat.
Beat together eggs, milk & mustard -- add, if desired S & P
Pour egg mixture evenly over top of casserole.

Refrigerate overnite. In the morning, remove casserole from frig. Preheat oven to 350 -- bake casserole for about 35-45 minutes til just starts to get golden brown.
Serve your family.
In our house we enjoy this with side of fresh sliced citrus fruit (cut up the nite before) & mimosas! yummy Merry Christmas breakfast!
The cook doesn't need to be apart from the the Christmas festvities with this dish!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mmmmm....whens breakfast?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

duh -- Christmas morning!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Christmas Morning...my house.*

Crawl out of bed, open fridge, get bottle opener, pop the cap on a Sam Adams Winter Lager! (It DOES have pretty winter scenes on the lable) Turn on TV and look for Christmas shows, then open presents. Open another SA, start ham in oven, get ingredients together for sides, have another SA, watch Christmas programs, check ham, another SA, start side dishes, another SA, etc. Figure Christmas dinner prep and cooking is about a six pack long procedure.:beer:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

cute sprtsracer -- but i'm not ready for that kinda drinking right away in the Christmas AM -- may have something to do with what was consumed Christmas eve--need the coffee in the am....
nevertheless, enjoy a festive mimosa with breakfast - thru out the rest of the day, i drink what i want (usually just a plain - non-alcoholic punch) but don't get into the vodka martinis, or whatever til after 4 -- never would get dinner (yes, ham-love it) done if i did...(and my 84 yr old father would not approve!)
have a merry!!!

but hubby does enjoy the csserole too & he also likes his sam adams!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yes this is a good dish for a cold northern morning... have it in my recipe book... it's a little much for a single person though so I make it rarely anymore... but does freeze well and warms up easily in the microwave...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds good


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Now that is a winner FMama! Now, add some sweet rolls for the kids to get a quick sugar fix and we are done!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That sounds friggin' delicious... gonna try that at work next time the wolves want breakfast.

Breakfast casserole is a tradition for Christmas morning here.. My mother makes it with eggs, hash browns, cheese, green peppers, onions, bacon, and a little garlic pepper spice... takes about 15mins. to heat up in a pan... very tasty... makes great hangover food on New Year's day too :beer:


----------

